# How did everyone do today?



## Pegleg (Sep 7, 2013)

We had a slow hunt today.  Our group only got 16 birds, which I am pretty sure were all locals.  Did anyone actually see any decent numbers?  And man, was it ever hot!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 7, 2013)

Easy limit and Had a blast. Not near as hot as the opener last year but the birds started coming in late.


----------



## Pegleg (Sep 7, 2013)

We were hunting in Wilkes County.  Where were you hunting?


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 7, 2013)

I was at the hunt Coach30458 put on. Birds were everywhere. Limited out and sat around with another hunter and could have knocked another 15 or so down. They were thick out there.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hundreds of birds on the public land field we hunted. I got the limit and dad got 9


----------



## clint1948 (Sep 7, 2013)

Clark Hill WMA never saw a bird?????


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 7, 2013)

Pegleg said:


> We were hunting in Wilkes County.  Where were you hunting?



Brooks county


----------



## TMeadows45 (Sep 7, 2013)

Was tough and very slow only saw 20 birds and of the 20 only 6 were close enough to shoot. They didn't pay any antention to the mojo today for me...


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 7, 2013)

got my limit but it took me all day


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 7, 2013)

got my limit lots and lots of birds!!


----------



## Todd Coleman (Sep 7, 2013)

We had a good one in Baker Co.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 7, 2013)

Took my dog on her first hunt and she picked up my limit for me. One of the best shoots I've ever been on.


----------



## gregg (Sep 7, 2013)

Unusual hunt, the birds were flying from noon till quitting time even with the heat.....made for a really fun shoot and my son and I got 2 birds shy of our limit. They were still flying strong when we quit at 6:15, great day for sure.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 7, 2013)

Add the County hunted


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 7, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> Add the County hunted



green county!


----------



## JHannah92 (Sep 7, 2013)

Picked up 12, knocked a couple others down that picked back up and left. Had good numbers, not great. Marion co.


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 7, 2013)

Killed plenty in Lamar Co.


----------



## TMeadows45 (Sep 7, 2013)

TMeadows45 said:


> Was tough and very slow only saw 20 birds and of the 20 only 6 were close enough to shoot. They didn't pay any antention to the mojo today for me...



Gordon county


----------



## djenkins0992 (Sep 7, 2013)

Sounded like a war @ Clybel. Birds were a plenty. However you did need to be on the good part of the field. People were as thick as the birds. People were dragging in @ 2 or after and would sit within 25 yards of ya. Gotta love public land hunting!


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Sep 7, 2013)

Got my limit in Harris County.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Sep 7, 2013)

We are holding another hunt on the 21st. I need 50 guns on the field. It would cost $2500.00 if someone wants to rent the field.


----------



## custom1toyou (Sep 7, 2013)

birds came in about 430 we quit about 630 and there was 110 cofirmed dead birds picked up . we will have another shoot on 21 or neek week depends on how many sign up call 7066486038 leave message will return call asap


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Sep 7, 2013)

My group of 5 hunters limited out by 5:30. Greene co.


----------



## alumacraft_man (Sep 7, 2013)

Limited out at Rogers sp hunt. Best day I've ever had out there and it was somekinda nice. Had my two young sons with me and they chased downed birds for me until about five thirty. They had a blast.


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 7, 2013)

We got in the field at about 1:30 and both me n the old man got our limits by 6:30. Unfortunately, it took a few more shells then I anticipated it taking.  Lots of birds!! Washington co.
We were the only ones in our field that got limits though. I give a little bit of that credit to the decoys though. A few of them tried to land on top of the mojos


----------



## PopPop (Sep 7, 2013)

Several Limits but not as many birds on the field as last week, they flew high as heck. Bartow County


----------



## copperheadmike (Sep 8, 2013)

Ended up with 10, should've had a limit though. Didn't shoot as well as I did last weekend. Lots of birds, lots of them flying high too. Oglethorpe county.


----------



## albrown100 (Sep 8, 2013)

Limited out and plenty left for next Sat ~ Great little privite family shoot !! Bulloch Co .


----------



## albrown100 (Sep 8, 2013)

copperheadmike said:


> Ended up with 10, should've had a limit though. Didn't shoot as well as I did last weekend. Lots of birds, lots of them flying high too. Oglethorpe county.


Where did u shoot last weekend ?


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good shoot. Picked up nine. Terrall County


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 8, 2013)

*Not bad...*

We had a good time, killed a few birds and enjoyed a nice public land WMA A/C hunt.  It did get crowded on us pretty quick as we were in a good spot and it was'nt long before we had people all around us helping us   I will say people are not shy about moving in on you and I mean close.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2013)

Paid $125 for some bbq chicken, 'cause there wasn't any birds.  Shot twice and killed 2 pigeons.  Washington co.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 8, 2013)

This is yesterday. Have killed 5 this morning going to hunt a new field this afternoon.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Sep 8, 2013)

Best shoot our group has been on in several years. No crowds and tons of birds -all on a WMA.


----------



## fredw (Sep 8, 2013)

Washington County on a field planted with sunflowers and millet.  Good number of birds.  Son limited.  I shot twelve.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 8, 2013)

I got my usual.  The good news is, I had to work and didn't waste any shells.


----------



## copperheadmike (Sep 8, 2013)

Shot the Oklahoma opener last weekend. Found a nice wheat field that had just been worked. Took my brother and nephew out and had a ball!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Souhternhunter17 said:


> My group of 5 hunters limited out by 5:30. Greene co.



Who did you shot with we may have been on the same field?


----------



## ehunt (Sep 8, 2013)

no good in south Meriwether. will shoot in taylor next weekend.  farmer started cuttin' sat morning before non so we moved to another field no luck but this weekend should be good


----------



## E fudd (Sep 8, 2013)

Chase4556 said:


> I was at the hunt Coach30458 put on. Birds were everywhere. Limited out and sat around with another hunter and could have knocked another 15 or so down. They were thick out there.



I was at this hunt also. I didn't limit but it wasn't because a lack of birds.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 8, 2013)

Ended up with 11. Should've had my limit but it took me a while to get dialed in. A friend hunted for the first time ever and killed 8!

Birds were flying good from about 3:30 to 6:00.


----------



## Powerline (Sep 8, 2013)

Limited out two boxes of shells , Great shoot on a small field Jasper county.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 8, 2013)

shot this afternoon and got a limit with a box and a half! This was in madison county!


----------



## RUNnGUN (Sep 8, 2013)

Went to put up bow stands on the edge of a corn field this afternoon. After we got 1 stand put up we realized that we didn't have the ratchet straps for the other 2. After trying to find some and failing we saw a bunch of birds on the upper end of the field. I got my limit and my dad killed 12. 27 combined in an hour and a half, just me and the ol' pops. That mojo decoy is the real deal, had 4 different groups of birds land around it. Couldn't have spent the afternoon any better way than with my dad killing some birds!


----------



## BMCS (Sep 8, 2013)

Killed 8 this morning on a Powerline strip all by myself at a water hole, fresh cut cornfield was 100 yards away with no hunters.
My two buddies and I killed our limit Saturday at Alexander WMA. 
Probably only 25 of the 50 people that were drawn actually showed up.  I guess something came up.
I got everything on my go pro, got a lot of editing to do.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well took me 120 shells to get my limit. Had a couple I couldn't find in the woods. I was the first to limit, prob 6-7 others limited out of the 12 hunters but it wasn't for lack of birds. I went and set with two buddies after I limited and between them they shot 10 boxes of shells and had 14 birds. Had a blast, especially since the DAWGS pulled a W out!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 8, 2013)

Killed 7 this afternoon in Taylor Co. Field close to us shot non stop from 3:00 - 7:00. I guess I know where the birds went. Just wished I knew what they were shooting over!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2013)

Limit in Elbert Co from about 3-6 PM.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 9, 2013)

Limit in Putnam county.  Hoping to get on them again this weekend.


----------



## RAYM (Sep 9, 2013)

We got a 9 man limit in 2 hours lot of fun fast shooting


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 9, 2013)

sat was not great only shot 3 birds later in the day but had the dog with me for her first hunt and the heat was getting to her so called it a day earlier than i wanted but decent amount of birds in McDuffie county just not all close to me.

also first retrieve in the field for the dog was a kinda like a walk up set up in a hunt test bird landed in a tree one person on one side me on the other with dog bird came out on my side hit the sit whistle shoot bird then Belle to pick it up took her a few fetch commands to finally pick it up but she did and returned to heel and delivered to hand pic was taken after we got back to the bucket. also the last retrieve was the best of the day winged a bird that landed in some thick stuff in the pines she got close and when the bird started flapping and trying to get away she dropped it in to 3rd gear and grabbed it as is was jumping off the ground and again straight to heel and delivered to hand so a good first hunt for the pup and what really made the day was everyone complimenting on her obedience in the field.


----------



## The Rodney (Sep 9, 2013)

Bad,  five blinds inside 50 yds of each other and between us not one box of sheels expended


----------



## Mark Brooks (Sep 9, 2013)

I got a limit and my daughter got 4 on our Banks County Dove Shoot.  

Started flying really well after 4:00 and finished around 6:15.

Really big groups swinging into the Millet and Grain Sorgum seed!!

140 birds shot between about 15 hunters.


----------



## The Rodney (Sep 9, 2013)

Social Circle.... six guns six birds total.  Bad day


----------



## Moore (Sep 9, 2013)

Started out at the big field at Rogers. Not many people on it and less bird. Made a move an for 4-6 knocked down 12.


----------



## RAYM (Sep 9, 2013)

RAYM said:


> We got a 9 man limit in 2 hours lot of fun fast shooting



Oglethorpe county


----------



## wellwood (Sep 9, 2013)

We were covered up from about 4 till 6:30. I think 10 out of 15 hunters had there limits. Good times.


----------



## quackertackr (Sep 9, 2013)

Walton Co. adult child hunt was terrible. I was first on the field and another idiot setup within 30 yards. I asked was he going to hunt there and he shrugged and said "yeah". I introduced myself and told him since we are going to be humping each other all afternoon we might as well know each other. Thanks Bob. 
Lots of sky busting for the few birds there was. I witnessed people shooting at birds 2-3 times as high as trees. We left at 4:30 only firing 6 shots for 2 guns.


----------



## Gbeagle (Sep 9, 2013)

Plenty of birds in Haralson County started flying good about 3:30ish until 7 maybe later few folks still shooting when I left. Best I have shot in a while put 11 in the cooler and had 2 come back to life on me and fly away LOL. My GM and his brother also shot the same field and had a blast. Hopefully it will hold em and get another crack at them this weekend!! Doc you coming out???


----------



## jagwall58 (Sep 10, 2013)

Everyone in my group limited. The best shoot I've ever been on. In thomaston/upson county. Birds didnt fly until 4, but when they did it was great!


----------



## tcoker (Sep 11, 2013)

Bartow County. They didn't even bother letting people on the field until about 3:30. Pulled my limit in about 2 hours (5pm-7pm). 8 year old son's first time shooting at moving targets managed to bust one with his single shot .410. Lots of birds, people numbers were pretty good.


----------



## gsppurist (Sep 11, 2013)

The Rodney said:


> Social Circle.... six guns six birds total.  Bad day



Buckeyes?

TG


----------



## albrown100 (Sep 11, 2013)

copperheadmike said:


> Shot the Oklahoma opener last weekend. Found a nice wheat field that had just been worked. Took my brother and nephew out and had a ball!



Awsome!!


----------



## QuackAddict (Sep 12, 2013)

Our Newton county shoot was awesome. LOTS of shooting and some guys got limits. With that said a lot more folks should have gotten limits. I know one guy and his 2 boys shot about 12 boxes and picked up 6. Everyone got to shoot a lot and had a great time either way. 

I was too busy checking on everyone and then my 2 yr old twins showed up about 4:00 so I got to shoot for maybe 30 minutes. I still managed to get 6. 

It was a strange opener as the birds flew all day.  We started putting people in the field just after noon and there were already birds feeding in the field. Shooting was steady from 1-4 and then it really opened up. By 5:30 it was all but done.  We probably had 500 birds come in and I know all the fields around us had good shoots as well.


----------

